# froglet suicidé



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

ok so my froglet that was in a tilted cup so it could climb out the water to start absorbing its tail. Well for some reason it apparently stayed out of the water to long and let itself dry out. it was starting to hop, the legs looked healthy but when i got home it was just dead right next to the water...... I got two more tads thats I'm waiting for to morph out and i now fear for their lives
Any ideas as to why this would happen? it was in a 6" wide cup tilted at 45 angle so the tad could crawl out the water
FYI this was a trivittautus


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the container sealed? How much humidity?


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes sealed container tilted with water covering half the bottom. I thought about putting some moss on the dry end but I didn't want to rush it while it was still absorbing its tail.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Moss wouldn't be necessary. I'm guessing it was just a weak froglet.

-Christian


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

This sucks I had such high hopes for these little guys hopefully the other 2 will morph out just fine


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

im so sad for ya ... i also have a froglet about to come out of the cup and im using the same aproch as you .. aswell as 3 more right behind him.. i would like to hear how the rest do , good luck friend


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Misting the container would help keep the metamorph moist. This was not a suicide.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

survival of the fittest my man it happens


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Misting the container would help keep the metamorph moist. This was not a suicide.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


yeah i guess I just didn't think about that with water covering almost half of the bottom of the cup. its crazy. It happened in a matter of like 5 hours that i was gone.
But now I know. just gotta be extra careful I guess

Thank you all for your concern


----------

